# Missing Seal colour point Ragdoll Prestwick, Ayrshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please cross post

A 8 year old Female Seal Colour point Ragdoll cat escaped on Monday around 4pm in Prestwick, Ayrshire. All Vets and rescues in the area have been notified. If anyone sees this cat please contact us at [email protected] and we will give you contact details for this cat.

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n50/kelly-joy/animallifelineuk/demi.jpg

Many thanks for reading this

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

